# Anyone in the Milwaukee, WI area



## silentocean6 (Mar 16, 2008)

Hi!Just looking to see if anyone from the Milwaukee, WI area would like to meet up sometime. It would be nice to meet some new people/make some new friends that actually FULLY understand what I go through on a daily basis!


----------



## Daisy Fay (Dec 29, 2007)

silentocean6 said:


> Hi!Just looking to see if anyone from the Milwaukee, WI area would like to meet up sometime. It would be nice to meet some new people/make some new friends that actually FULLY understand what I go through on a daily basis!


Hi, I'm in the Milwaukee, WI area and they tell me I have IBS. I'm something of recluse since this started but I might be willing to meet with others.


----------

